# urgent visa advise needed



## T.Mumba (Apr 3, 2015)

Dear all,

I am currently in a relationship with a man from the Netherlands. We have discussed that at some point we marry and migrate to the Netherlands. My bf is in Holland and i am in Zambia. I have a 10 year old of my own. My question is what is the best way of applying for visas? What's the best visa to apply for with my daughter? 

PS: i have met my boyfriend in Zambia once. What kind of evidence does the embassy need us to provide? Please guide.

Mumba


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Check with the Dutch Consulate in your country. But generally the "surest" visa is a spouse visa, meaning you would have to get married before you made your application for a visa. The child could cause some problems, as most European countries want to see some evidence that the child's father will permit the child to move out of the country.

Pre-marriage, you need to have your bf check with the local authorities on what is required in order to marry in the Netherlands - what type of visa you would have to be on, etc. A few countries still have a "fiancé visa" (i.e. to go to the country in order to marry there) but due to the potential for fraud, many have abandoned this category. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## T.Mumba (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Bev for your advice, we had a look at embassy website and we make visa applications after we get married. 

Regards


----------

